# Windows 10 nag and upgrade



## prof84 (Nov 2, 2015)

I need help clarifying some points regarding upgrading to windows 10.
I uninstalled and hid kb3035583; kb2976978 and 2952664 were not installed on this windows 8.1 Toshiba c55-A5126 laptop at the insistence of a friend. The claim was that this got rid of the nag window in window for 3 other of my friends. For me this has not seemed to work. I sorely need to accrue the updates for 8.1. 
I do intend to install win10 but only have internet access via a local wifi AP. I do not know if the download can be stopped then continued from the stop point or not as 2GB is going to take a very long time.
At this point the nag window started a download of win10 shows 1% downloaded.
I tried the GWX Control Panel about a 3 weeks ago but it did not seem to have an effect.
Would someone with experience tell me if:
1) since the download started, must it go continuously ans will it continue from where it was stoped?
2) If not to late how can I get rid of the nag in Windows Update?
3) Is there any possibility to get the updates for windows 8.1 without first doing the upgrade to 10 and restoring windows 8.1 since I requested a reservation for windows 10, which turned out to be a request to start it?
Thanks


----------

